# Extremos climatológicos do IM



## WHORTAS (13 Dez 2012 às 22:12)

olá
Na pagina do IM de Extremos Climatológicos das capitais de distrito, Tmax Abs e Tmin Abs, como é que são actualizados os valores ?
Isto é, Quando uma capital têm um novo extremo, quando é que esse valor fica disponível para consulta/ registado nesta pagina ? Demora um dia, um mês, um ano ?


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2012 às 00:11)

Nunca reparei mas em princípio deve ser no prazo de poucos dias e se se esquecerem é só enviar um email que eles actualizam. De qualquer maneira esses extremos não são fáceis de bater e podem passar anos até um novo ser batido excepto em estações que estão em funcionamento há pouco tempo.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Dez 2012 às 08:27)

Fil disse:


> Nunca reparei mas em princípio deve ser no prazo de poucos dias e se se esquecerem é só enviar um email que eles actualizam. De qualquer maneira esses extremos não são fáceis de bater e podem passar anos até um novo ser batido excepto em estações que estão em funcionamento há pouco tempo.



A temperatura máxima que registei em 2012 e recorde da minha estação foi de 40.0ºC no dia 17/07/2012.
O registo de temperatura do ar (Min. e Max.) do IM para Leiria (Aerodromo) parece ser superior a este valor (40.1ºC/40.2ºC)
Penso que foi batido o valor de 38.9ºC que data de 27/07/2010.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2012 às 14:17)

WHORTAS disse:


> olá
> Na pagina do IM de Extremos Climatológicos das capitais de distrito, Tmax Abs e Tmin Abs, como é que são actualizados os valores ?
> Isto é, Quando uma capital têm um novo extremo, quando é que esse valor fica disponível para consulta/ registado nesta pagina ? Demora um dia, um mês, um ano ?



Os extremos climatológicos são normalmente considerados sempre que uma década fecha.
Tal como as normais climatologicas são deduzidas em periodo de 30 anos em decadas inteiras, como por exemplo neste momento ainda estão a ser averiguadas na OMM as normais climatologicas de 1981 a 2010. 
Os extremos serão considerados até 2010.

Se bem que penso que o IM actualiza no final de cada ano o respectivo extremo.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Dez 2012 às 17:28)

,Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

Parece-me que também terá batido o extremo da mínima.
No entanto podem não existir registos. Se bem me lembro a EM Leiria(aerodromo) não forneceu dados, ou eles não foram processados nesse dia (13/02/2012)
Ainda bem á pouco tempo (23/11/2012) voltou a acontecer o mesmo. Deve congelar com o frio
Vou ficar atento a alguma actualização durante o próximo ano.


----------

